# Biken in Neubrandenburg und Umgebung



## mario2110 (21. Oktober 2006)

Dieses Forum soll Neubrandenburgern helfen sich für Biketouren zu organisieren. Bin selbst schon ein paar mal um den See gekurvt und hab gesehen, daß da viele unterwegs sind, es könnte sich also lohnen. Übrigens soll die Zeit von 1h 20 min so Standard sein.


----------



## -Rob- (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Mario.

Für ne Tour is ne 1h20 ganz schön flott. Vor 8-9 Jahre hat es noch Spaß gemacht um den See zu fahre. Du bist auch bestimmt mehr Race orientiert wenn  ne 1h20 Standart sein soll. Wenn ich mal mit ein paar Kumpels rumgefahren bin war unsere Zeit zwischen 1h40 und 2h,mehr an 2h.
Damals bin ich fast jedes WE um den See rum. Mein bestes Ergebnis war 1h15,von Oberbachbrücke zu O.B.Brücke,aber jetzt würde ich sollche Zeit nich mehr schaffen obwohl es viel leichter geworden is um den See zu Fahren.
Wenn du deine Zeit noch mal Überdenken würdest,könnte ich bestimmt ein paar besorgen die dann bestimmt auch mitkommen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario2110 (26. Oktober 2006)

Moin Rob,

die Zeit ist völlig egal, hab das nur geschrieben um eine ungefähre Richtung anzugeben - meine Schwester will nämlich auch ab und zu mitkommen aber dann ne TAGESTOUR draus machen - geht ja gar nicht .

Ich bin am Wochenende vom 11. - 12. 11. wieder in NB, wenns Wetter stimmt könnte man sich ja mal feinabstimmen, wie gesagt sollte die Tour 2 Stunden dauern is auch gut, hat man halt mehr davon und gegen ein Bierchen hinterher am Augustabad oder so hätte ich auch nüschd.

Ach übrigens solltest du Millo kennen, kannst ja ma schöne Grüße bestellen ;-)


----------



## -Rob- (26. Oktober 2006)

Ja,kann man ja mal im Auge behalten. Und Millo kenn ich nich,jedenfalls den Namen nich. Für ne Tagestour is es wirklich ein bißchen kurz.


----------



## mario2110 (24. Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## -Rob- (25. Dezember 2006)

Wünsch ich auch.


----------



## mario2110 (31. Januar 2007)

Wie sieht denn der Wald in NB nach Kyrill vor allem rund um den See so aus? Gut befahrbar? Würd bald gern ma wieder ne Runde drehen.


----------



## -Rob- (31. Januar 2007)

Tach.
Kann ich dir nich genau sagen,bin schon sehr sehr lange kein Bike mehr gefahren,Umbauarbeiten,ZahnOP,schlechtes Wetter u.s.w.
Hab aber diesen Sonntag mal ins Auge gefasst mit nemm Kumpel mal ein bißchen auf tour zu gehen. Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird,heut is schon wieder ganz schön stürmisch.


----------



## Ivan123 (1. Februar 2007)

Bin gestern (31.01.07) gefahren! War der Horror! Überall umgekippte Bäume, das man öfter absteigen musste, dazu noch ein Hammer-Wind und eiskalter Regen. Hab mich echt gefragt, warum ich mir das antue...........


----------



## mario2110 (1. Februar 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Bin gestern (31.01.07) gefahren! War der Horror! Überall umgekippte Bäume, das man öfter absteigen musste, dazu noch ein Hammer-Wind und eiskalter Regen. Hab mich echt gefragt, warum ich mir das antue...........


 
...na is doch klar - Mountainbiking is`n EXTREMsport, das heißt, daß man EXTREM bekloppt ist, so was zu tun 

...hätt nicht gedacht, dat dat so schlimm is.

@Rob - kannst ja ma noch nen aktuellen Lagebericht geben, wenn du Bock hast vielleicht ma ein Handyfoto oder so. Hier in Wuppertal siehts genauso besch.... aus.







<-- Downhill in der Gegend


----------



## Ivan123 (2. Februar 2007)

Das Bild kommt mir sehr bekannt vor! 

Suchst Du ne Downhill-Strecke in NB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario2110 (2. Februar 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Das Bild kommt mir sehr bekannt vor!
> 
> Suchst Du ne Downhill-Strecke in NB?


 
...ja schon aber nicht zum reinen DH sondern in Verbindung mit ner Tour - hab jetzt keine DH-Maschine oder so. Immer nur Waldautobahn um den See wird auf Dauer langweilig, `n bisschen mehr Abwechslung wär schon cool.


----------



## -Rob- (3. Februar 2007)

Tach.

Eine DH-Strecke wirst hier sicher nich finden,aber es gibt ein paar kurze,für NB schöne Abfahrten. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird Sonntag nich so ******* wie die letzten Tage,außer Donnerstag,der Tag war Hammer schön sonnig. Und wenn paar Bäume auf der Strecke liegen,werden sie einfach umfahren  Ich laß mich überraschen.


----------



## -Rob- (3. Februar 2007)

Ich hoffe morgen is auch sonn Wetterchen wie heut,muß nämlich unbedingt wieder ein bißchen biken. Werd immer fetter und fauler .


----------



## mario2110 (3. Februar 2007)

-Rob- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe morgen is auch sonn Wetterchen wie heut,muß nämlich unbedingt wieder ein bißchen biken. Werd immer fetter und fauler .


 
Da wünsch ich dir viel Glück.
Werd morgen auch (wenn ich denn aus der Matte komme) so gegen 10 ne Runde drehen - allerdings hier in Wuppertal bzw. der angrenzenden Elfringhauser Schweiz. Is ne nette Gegend auch für DH


----------



## -Rob- (3. Februar 2007)

Ich werd so gegen 13h los,10h wär mir doch bißchen früh.
Viel Spaß dir auch.


----------



## mario2110 (4. Februar 2007)

-Rob- schrieb:


> Ich werd so gegen 13h los,10h wär mir doch bißchen früh.
> Viel Spaß dir auch.


 
Da hast ma recht (10°° aufstehen is wirklich NICHT leicht - soll ja noch dunkel sein um die Zeit) , dat liegt aber an dieser(klick) Truppe, hat äächt wat für sich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlumpfine (6. Februar 2007)

mario2110 schrieb:


> ... Immer nur Waldautobahn um den See wird auf Dauer langweilig, `n bisschen mehr Abwechslung wär schon cool.



glaub mir: es geht schlimmer (flacher)!


----------



## Ivan123 (8. Februar 2007)

soooooooooooooo flach ist die Runde um den See ja nun auch nicht.......... und es gibt doch auch schone Teilstrecken, neben der Autobahn, z. B. hoch zum Bellevedere oder auf der anderen Seite hoch zum Lindenberg, durch den Wald...


----------



## mario2110 (8. Februar 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> soooooooooooooo flach ist die Runde um den See ja nun auch nicht.......... und es gibt doch auch schone Teilstrecken, neben der Autobahn, z. B. hoch zum Bellevedere oder auf der anderen Seite hoch zum Lindenberg, durch den Wald...


 
...hast ja recht, aber is halt immer dat gleiche - obwohl die Seite hoch zum Lindenberg kenn ich noch gar nich, wo genau muss man denn da ab?  



schlumpfine schrieb:


> glaub mir: es geht schlimmer (flacher)!


 
...z. Bsp. in der Magdeburger Börde oder halt um Hamburg - größte Erhebung is da wohl die nächste Brücke.   

...wann hast denn den Crash gehabt? Bist mit dem Lenker an dem Baum hängen geblieben? Wär mir auch schon `n paar mal beinahe passiert. Is ne ääächt blöde Stelle. Na Hauptsache alles noch am Leben


----------



## Ivan123 (8. Februar 2007)

Wenn man um den See gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fährt, kommt ja hinter dem Heidehof (Klein Nemerow) ein recht gerades Waldstück und nach ca 4 KM kann man rechts abfahren. Da ist oberhalb vom "normalen" Weg so eine geteerte Strecke und von da aus gehen so kleine Wege in den Wald rechts ab. Von da kommt man hoch bis zum Lindenberg und kann die Strecke auch komplett bis zum Augustabad durch den Wald wieder zurückfahren. Am 25. Februar ist da ein Wintertriathlon und diese Strecke muss dabei dreimal gefahren werden. 

Ansonsten schick mir mal ne PN, wenn Du hier oben bist


CU


----------



## schlumpfine (8. Februar 2007)

mario2110 schrieb:


> ...hast ja recht, aber is halt immer dat gleiche - obwohl die Seite hoch zum Lindenberg kenn ich noch gar nich, wo genau muss man denn da ab?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, naja zum glück gibbet noch die harburger berge...aber hausrunde is einfach nur flaaaaach 

nä, mir kam son touri entgegen (ich fuhr nb->althrese) also vorm baum nach rechts. er eben auch von mir aus nach rechts  mitte der straße frontal zusammen, blöde sache. 2 wochen außer gefecht. aber alles soweit gut überstanden


----------



## Ivan123 (14. Februar 2007)

Freitag fahre ich mal eine etwas längere Strecke. Von NB nach Dömitz. sollen so ca 180 km sein. Mal gucken wie es so läuft, oder rollt............


----------



## mario2110 (14. Februar 2007)

Alter Schwede - da haste dir ja ma richtig wat vorjenommen - wünsch dir immer ne handbreit Schlamm unterm Reifen


----------



## Ivan123 (15. Februar 2007)

Besten Dank! Ich darf gar nicht dran denken............ Hoffentlich habe ich mich nicht übernommen. Aber ich habe mich im Juni zur Vätternsee-Rundfahrt angemeldet (300km) und brauche ein paar längere Trainingseinheiten.........


Ich werde aber berichten, wie es mir am Freitag ergangen ist...............  


CU


P.S. @mario2110: wie kommt man denn von Wuppertal nach NB? Komme selber eigentlich aus Essen.................


----------



## mario2110 (15. Februar 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> P.S. @mario2110: wie kommt man denn von Wuppertal nach NB? Komme selber eigentlich aus Essen.................


 
Komme urspünglich aus NB - bin damals nach der Wende mangels Arbeit nach Wtal (was tut man nich alles für Geld  ). Eltern, Geschwister und Freunde leben noch in NB - bin also regelmäßig dort. 

Mir stellt sich da schon eher die Frage wie man von Essen ausgerechnet nach NB kommt - Arbeit kanns doch eigentlich fast nicht sein - oder?


----------



## schlumpfine (15. Februar 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mich im Juni zur Vätternsee-Rundfahrt angemeldet (300km) und brauche ein paar längere Trainingseinheiten.........



 dann empfehle ich dir ne tour zur ostsee. von nb bis karlshagen (usedom) und zurück sind es 184 km. und wenn du eh auf die 300 km trainierst, kannste auch gleich noch einmal um die insel rum. 

viel spaß auf der tour nach dömitz. wie fährste denn da genau?

greetz schlumpi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micher (15. Februar 2007)

-Rob- schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> Eine DH-Strecke wirst hier sicher nich finden,aber es gibt ein paar kurze,für NB schöne Abfahrten. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird Sonntag nich so ******* wie die letzten Tage,außer Donnerstag,der Tag war Hammer schön sonnig. Und wenn paar Bäume auf der Strecke liegen,werden sie einfach umfahren  Ich laß mich überraschen.




sicher doch:  http://www.dirtforce.de/

naja...fast


----------



## Ivan123 (19. Februar 2007)

Bin wieder da!! Nach 10:30h im Sattel.......................

Bin von NB aus um den T.-See bis Usadel dann nach Neustrelitz, Wesenberg, Mirow, Wittstock, Pritzwalk, Perleberg, Grabow, Eldena, Dömitz gefahren. Das sind 203,32 KM. War ich Happy!!??? Und mir ging es echt gut. Will ja hier nicht auf die Kacke hauen, aber es war gar nicht so schlimm. Habe aber auch Glück mit dem Wetter und vor allen Dingen mit dem Wind gehabt. 

Werde heute aber erst mal einen Bericht bei Globetrotter reinstellen, was die Powerbar-Riegel angeht! Mit den Teilen kann man ja locker einen erschlagen, oder sie an die USA als Ersatz für Urangeschosse verleihen, so knochenhart sind die. Vielleicht muss man sie auch 2h vor dem Verzehr auf den Sattel legen um, sie in Hunnen-Manier weich zu reiten??? 

Aber insgesamt, war es schon eine schöne Tour und werde sie wohl auch nochmal machen, dann aber über Waren. 

CU


----------



## mario2110 (19. Februar 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Bin wieder da!! Nach 10:30h im Sattel.......................
> 
> Bin von NB aus um den T.-See bis Usadel dann nach Neustrelitz, Wesenberg, Mirow, Wittstock, Pritzwalk, Perleberg, Grabow, Eldena, Dömitz gefahren. Das sind 203,32 KM. War ich Happy!!??? Und mir ging es echt gut. Will ja hier nicht auf die Kacke hauen, aber es war gar nicht so schlimm. Habe aber auch Glück mit dem Wetter und vor allen Dingen mit dem Wind gehabt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivan123 (19. Februar 2007)

Danke, Danke!!! Aber wir wollen ja mal nicht übertreiben...................... Hatte halt einen guten Tag  

CU


----------



## -Rob- (20. Februar 2007)

Tach.
@Micher,ja die Strecke kenn ich. Was die Jungs da auf die Beine gestellt haben,RISPEKT. Das is für mich aber keine DH-Strecke,sie gehört aber zu einer der schönsten Strecken in unserer Umgebung .
 @Ivan123,   ,bin letzten Sonntag schlappe 40km gefahren und mir haben die Oberschenkel ganz schön gebrannt,gut am Sonnabend zuvor war ich zum Geburtst.eingeladen und war ganz schön angerissen,wäre aber auch ohne diese Feier nich viel besser gelaufen.


----------



## Ivan123 (21. Februar 2007)

Komm gerade vom T.-See (hinten über Siehdichum). Eiskalter Wind. Es war eine Qual.................

Aber wir wissen ja alle: Kunst kommt von Können, und Qualität von Qual! 

In diesem Sinne


CU


----------



## stubenhocker (23. Februar 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Komm gerade vom T.-See (hinten über Siehdichum).



Traumhaft. Die Runde fahre ich auch immer, wenn ich bei Mutti und Vatti bin.
MfG Alexander


----------



## Ivan123 (27. Februar 2007)

Moin, moin! 

Vielleicht bekommt man ja mal ein paar Leute zusammen, um von NB um die Müritz zu fahren??? 

CU


----------



## mario2110 (27. Februar 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> 
> Vielleicht bekommt man ja mal ein paar Leute zusammen, um von NB um die Müritz zu fahren???
> 
> CU


 
83km und 224 hm --> Hardteil?!

Sowas in der Art hatte ich im Sommer vor - allerdings Anreise zur Müritz mit Auto. Bin aber für alles zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan123 (27. Februar 2007)

Die Müritzrunde ist nicht so doll. Alles platt, wie in Holland.............


----------



## mario2110 (27. Februar 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Die Müritzrunde ist nicht so doll. Alles platt, wie in Holland.............


 
.........einmal antreten und dann rollen lassen - Natur genießen


----------



## Ivan123 (7. März 2007)

IN NB scheint ja keiner mehr mit dem Rad zu fahren!!?? Oder fahren hier alle alleine???

CU


----------



## mario2110 (7. März 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> IN NB scheint ja keiner mehr mit dem Rad zu fahren!!?? Oder fahren hier alle alleine???
> 
> CU


 
Also ich fahr Samstag oder Sonntag ne Runde um den TS, weiss nur noch nich genau welche Uhrzeit (bei Interesse einfach Handynummer über PN zum feintunen )


----------



## -Rob- (7. März 2007)

Tach.

Fahre mit nemm Kumpel eigendlich jeden Sonntag und immer so gegen 13,14 Uhr.
Vieleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Ivan123 (19. März 2007)

Moin, moin! 

Ist hier schon mal jemand die Walking Pfade abgefahren??? Es gibt sie ja auf beiden Seiten des Sees. 

Sind bestimmt nicht schlecht......................


CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (19. März 2007)

Die "Walking-Pfade" sind die MTB-Pfade von früher, bevor man mit dem Rennrad auf Asphalt um den See fahren konnte. Bei Gatsch-Eck verschwand der Pfad am See und man ist am Zeltplatz rausgekommen, hinter Usadel ist man über die große Wiese und bei Nonnenhof rausgekommen und dann durch den Wald den Naturlehrpfad gefahren (war wie Schmierseife wenns nass war) und zwischen Klein Nemerow und NB ist man den Pfad zwischen den Bäumen gefahren, schöner Singletrail. Jetzt ist alles Autobahn und damit Touri-tauglich.


----------



## mario2110 (19. März 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> 
> Ist hier schon mal jemand die Walking Pfade abgefahren??? Es gibt sie ja auf beiden Seiten des Sees.
> 
> ...


 
War am vorletzten Wochenende auf beiden Pfaden unterwegs. Der schwarze unterm Lindenberg ist, wie ich meine, interessanter . Kyrill hat aber noch deutlich sichtbare Spuren hinterlassen . Auf der brodaer Seite hatte ich nicht soviel Spass.


----------



## mario2110 (2. April 2007)

Werd ab Mittwoch wieder die Gegend unsicher machen. Geil - endlich wieder Meck/Pomm


----------



## Ivan123 (2. April 2007)

Hört sich doch schon gut an. Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren. Bin im Moment noch etwas angeschlagen (Magen + Fieber). 


CU


----------



## mario2110 (2. April 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> ... Bin im Moment noch etwas angeschlagen (Magen + Fieber).
> 
> 
> CU


 
scheint Momentan `ne Seuche oder sowas zu sein.


----------



## Ivan123 (12. April 2007)

Dafür habe ich mir jetzt erst mal 2 Zehen gebrochen.............


----------



## mario2110 (12. April 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich mir jetzt erst mal 2 Zehen gebrochen.............


 
Da wünsch ich dir schnelle Besserung. Und sowas ausgerechnet bei DEM Wetter - so`n Schiet


----------



## mario2110 (13. Mai 2007)

Pfingsten bin ich wieder in NB - vielleicht klappts ja diesmal mit ner gemütlichen Sonntagstour , hab hinterm BKH nen kleinen DH entdeckt - den sollten wir dann mit einbauen


----------



## mario2110 (25. Mai 2007)

Sooo, morgen gehts wieder los mit dem hier)    ). Schätz ma so gegen 14hundert Start in Easttown.


----------



## -Rob- (26. Mai 2007)

Tach.
Neues Bike geleistet? Nich schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario2110 (28. Mai 2007)

-Rob- schrieb:


> Tach.
> Neues Bike geleistet? Nich schlecht.


 
nee, is begraucht aber Preis-Leistung stimmt


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Mai 2007)

Moin ihr Neubrandenburger!
ich hab bis 1999 in NB gewohnt und war über Pfingsten wieder da. Allerdings war ich noch nie mit dem Bike in der Gegend unterwegs. Was mir so spontan einfallen würde: Auf dem Lindenberg ist ein Wohngebiet, in das man kommt, wenn man an der Betanien-Center-Kreuzung rechts abbiegt. Wenn man da grade durchfährt, kommt man zu einem Spielplatz am Waldrand. Da kann man sicher ein paar Trails runter zum See finden. Praktisch parallel zum Panzerberg...


----------



## -Rob- (29. Mai 2007)

Ja gibt es,bin schon welche gefahren und fahr sie immer wieder gern. Leider viiieeell zu kurz.


----------



## mario2110 (5. Juni 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Moin ihr Neubrandenburger!
> ich hab bis 1999 in NB gewohnt und war über Pfingsten wieder da. Allerdings war ich noch nie mit dem Bike in der Gegend unterwegs. Was mir so spontan einfallen würde: Auf dem Lindenberg ist ein Wohngebiet, in das man kommt, wenn man an der Betanien-Center-Kreuzung rechts abbiegt. Wenn man da grade durchfährt, kommt man zu einem Spielplatz am Waldrand. Da kann man sicher ein paar Trails runter zum See finden. Praktisch parallel zum Panzerberg...


 


-Rob- schrieb:


> Ja gibt es,bin schon welche gefahren und fahr sie immer wieder gern. Leider viiieeell zu kurz.


 
dann musste erst DIE fahren dann um den See bummeln und danach gibts ja noch so Wege auf der brodaer Seite


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juni 2007)

naja aber sooo weit ist es vom panzerberg nach broda nun auch wieder nicht. einmal durch den kulturpark...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juni 2007)

@mario: aso ja jetzt hab ich deinen einwand gegen -Rob- verstanden^^


----------



## mario2110 (6. Juni 2007)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @mario: aso ja jetzt hab ich deinen einwand gegen -Rob- verstanden^^


 
...kein Einwand - nur ein Angebot zur Überlegung^^


----------



## -Rob- (8. Juni 2007)

Da gibts auch paar,aber auch zu kurz. Aber das bringt das Flachland ja so mit sich.


----------



## mario2110 (8. Juni 2007)

-Rob- schrieb:


> Da gibts auch paar,aber auch zu kurz. Aber das bringt das Flachland ja so mit sich.


 
Naja, die Summe machts. Is halt nich so wie bei uns im Bergischen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan123 (18. Juni 2007)

Vatternrundan 2007!!!! Wer war dabei??? Ich ahbe so viele Neubrandenburger gesehen, vielleicht ist ja einer aus dem Forum.....................


----------



## mario2110 (20. Juni 2007)

Ivan123 schrieb:


> Vatternrundan 2007!!!! Wer war dabei??? Ich ahbe so viele Neubrandenburger gesehen, vielleicht ist ja einer aus dem Forum.....................


 
Ich war nicht dabei


----------



## Ivan123 (3. August 2007)

Hat vielleicht ein Neubrandenburger Interesse nächstes Jahr Trondheim - Oslo mit dem MTB zu fahren??? Wenn ja, bitte melden, da man dann ein Team zusammenstellen könnte, inklusive privatem Begleitwagen..............


----------



## cubation (16. August 2007)

Guten tag 

mensch ich hätte ja nicht gedacht das es noch leute aus nb gibt, die hier im Forum unterwegens sind, bis auf rob ^^

Ich bin hier eigentlich fast täglich mit dem Rad unterwegens. Meistens allerdings zivil. 

Hab in 2 Wochen eine Tour nach Berlin geplant. Ist von euch schon jemand in die Richtung gefahren? Oder hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen. Würde selbst allerdings 3-4 Tage in Berlin bleiben.

Gruß cube


----------



## metamorphose (16. August 2007)

.


----------



## Ivan123 (12. November 2007)

Jeden Donnerstag ab ca. 19:00 Uhr Nachtfahrten rund um den Tollensesee immer in Gruppe von 2 - 10. 

Bei Interesse per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Rob- (12. November 2007)

Hört sich gut an. In was für einer Zeit wird gefahren oder der Km/h Durchschnitt reicht mir auch schon .


----------



## Ivan123 (13. November 2007)

Kommt immer auf die Gruppe an. Der Schwächste gibt den Takt. Somit kann von 1:20h bis 2:10 alles drin sein.


----------



## Ivan123 (16. November 2007)

Werden die NB´ler auch mal wach???? Waren gestern wieder mit 7 Leuten unterwegs. Schön im Schnee mit etwas Eis. UND...........................

Keine Sau sonst unterwegs


----------



## gt-liebhaber (30. November 2007)

Wer was sieht bitte melden!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4266317&postcount=841


----------



## Ivan123 (2. Juli 2008)

Ich probier es nochmal: Jeden Dienstag 18:45 Seerunde und am Donnerstag große Runde über Burg Stargard - Godenswege - Blankensee - Blumenhagen - Blumenholz - Weisdin - Hohenzirietz - Penzlin - NB (70km) für die Grundlagenausdauer. Bei Interesse entweder per PM oder zu entspr. Zeit an der Brücke im Kulturpark (Oberbach). Wir sind immer mind. zu dritt und eine lustige Gruppe im Alter von 30 - 45. Dienstags meistens Speedrunde um den See................


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Juli 2008)

Ach ja, was waren das noch für Zeiten, als die See-Runde noch nicht asphaltiert war und man zwischen den Nackedeis bei Gatsch-Eck durchfahren musste. Long long ago.
Schöne Grüße nach NB.


----------



## stubenhocker (20. Juli 2008)

Bin am WE (26./27.7.) mal wieder bei meinen Eltern in NB und will am Samstag mal NB-Helpterberge-NB fahren. Hat wer Bock mitzufahren oder Streckenvorschlag? Ich fahre mit meinem Querfeldeinrad oder MTB, Strecke kann/darf/sollte über unbefestigte Wege gehen.
Alexander


----------



## deeptrain (21. Juli 2008)

Wie siehts aus mit rennen bei euch??www.radsport-mv.de!!!!!


----------



## stubenhocker (30. Januar 2011)

Morgens:






Mittags:






Abends:


----------



## mario2110 (9. April 2011)

sehr schöne bilder, wo hab ich denn dieses riesenrad schon mal gesehn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (10. April 2011)

Hinter der Brücke am Oberbach


----------



## DeathProof (13. April 2011)

Hi,

ich habe gerade dieses Event entdeckt kann mir da vielleicht einer genauere Infos zu nennen - Streckenverlauf, Anspruch, Länge und ob es sich lohnt?

http://www.zweirad-hassemer.de/2011...our-de-meck-schweiz-auf-september-verschoben/

sieht eigentlich recht vielversprechend aus, nur das es 1 Tag vorm WBM ist - muss mich also entscheiden zwecks Spritkosten und Zeit.

MfG


----------

